# Anyone know where I can hear JBL TL260 speakers in Sydney Australia



## sharkane (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi,
I have another thread on the forums here asking advice on whether to choose between the Wharfedale 10.7's, Swan Diva 6.2 or the JBl tl260's. 

I have heard the Swans and am hearing the Wharfies ( and maybe Revel f12's just to confuse the mix) this weekend, but before my final decision I would really like to hear the JBL's. 

I can buy them from the Netherlands, but it's an expensive, scary purchase without hearing them first (despite JBl quality). 

And I now asking this question about Sydney on a US site seems ridiculous but there doesn't seem to be any dedicated AV forums in Australia where I can ask closer to home.

I haven't been able to find anything on the internet leading me to a store that has them. So, any info anyone can provide would be really appreciated.

Thanks
Sharkane


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is going to be a difficult question for many of us from the States to answer. Thankfully, we do have a number of Members from Australia that can hopefully provide insight. It is certainly worth contacting the Distributor to see if they might be able to help you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Unless you are looking at the more expensive, upscale JBL's, I would expect the Revels to come out on top of any comparison between those two. JBL is worth a listen if you can get to them, just to get a handle on the differences between the two. JBL and Infinity share a lot of technology with Revel. But I wouldn't fret too much over it with Revel being so close by, they are the top dog in the Harman family.

I am interested in reading about your weekend listening impressions, especially the F12's. You might find that jotting down a few notes about each speaker as you listen can help you sort through your thoughts later.

Most of all, have fun.


----------

